# No Dorico demo download without activating newsletter?



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Ok, I decided to give it another try. First you have to sign up and create an account (if you haven't one already). Ok. Then you get a popup that says you have to agree to receiving the Steinberg newsletter.

Is that right?

It further states that "In order to provide relevant information, Steinberg may combine newsletter opening and clicking behavior with product registrations, purchasing and visiting behavior with my data."

Is that also right?

Just to get the demo?


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 5, 2022)

I would be surprised if accepting a newsletter is a requirment to make an account. 

In any case, you can always stick it to the man by unsubscribing from the newsletter once your account is created.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

youngpokie said:


> I would be surprised if accepting a newsletter is a requirment to make an account.



No, it's a requirement to download the demo!



youngpokie said:


> In any case, you can always stick it to the man by unsubscribing from the newsletter once your account is created.



It's not about the newsletter. It's about the tracking that takes place if you agree. 








That translates into:

Confirm newsletter subscription
You must agree to receive the newsletter in order to continue.
I hereby consent to Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH (Beim Strohhause 31, 20097 Hamburg, Germany) contacting me by email to send me promotional information about news, products, services, updates and events. In order to provide relevant information, _Steinberg may combine newsletter opening and clicking behavior with product registrations, purchasing and visiting behavior with my details_. This consent can be revoked at any time with effect for the future via an opt-out link under any e-mail, at the above address or by e-mail to [email protected]. The revocation of consent does not affect the lawfulness of the processing carried out on the basis of the consent until the revocation. Further information on data protection can be found here. 

-----

And if you don't agree you're not getting the demo, because if you click NO you will be redirected to the homepage.

Yeah.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 5, 2022)

It's Steinberg's standard policy that customers set up a Steinberg ID account and agree to receive newsletters in order to download trials of all of our products. You are free to opt out of receiving newsletters immediately.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> It's Steinberg's standard policy that customers set up a Steinberg ID account and agree to receive newsletters in order to download trials of all of our products. You are free to opt out of receiving newsletters immediately.




Hi Daniel,
so I agree to receiving your newsletter (and being tracked), then I download the demo, then I opt out of the newsletter. Why does that sound crazy to my ears 

Good ol' days when we visited a website and just downloaded the setup file we were interested in. 

But thanks for answering.


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 5, 2022)

I would prefer it if you could simply download the installer as well, in fact, but for various reasons this is the way we do it. Obviously it's in our interest to try to capture information about the people who are interested in our products, so that we can ideally contact them again in future – every company does it. Steinberg is scrupulously honest and up-front about exactly what you're signing up for, and I can assure you that the company takes German and EU data protection laws extremely seriously.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 5, 2022)

pefra said:


> so I agree to receiving your newsletter (and being tracked), then I download the demo, then I opt out of the newsletter. Why does that sound crazy to my ears


"Company wants to know if people who download the demo later buy the full product"

Pretending like this the same thing as Facebook or whoever following you through every site you visit is silly.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Pretending like this the same thing as Facebook or whoever following you through every site you visit is silly.


That's a totally different animal. And of course Steinberg is following you, that's why you have a giant cookie on your computer after you visited their website, you know... Ever read the cookie policy?

But that has nothing to do with being forced into agreeing to a newsletter before downloading a demo. That I can cancel after the download? And you think nothing happens in between? So are we both silly 

Have fun.


----------

